# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Флуд

## Parapluie

Уважаемые форумчане, доносим до вашего сведения, что выражения типа "ахахаах", "бугагага", "да", "нет" и посты короткого содержания будут наказуемы *штрафными балами*. Напоминаем что флуд *разрешен в умеренных объемах*. Спасибо за внимание и приятного вам дня.

----------


## IMPERIAL

лол. И тут открыл :D

----------


## Parapluie

:D Норм, да?

----------


## IMPERIAL

Как обычно. Пусть кто нить с гф набег сделает. Гамми позови

----------


## Parapluie

> Гамми позови


Мне Хад запретил Гамми писать :D

----------


## S1mple

тут, ещё  нужен счётчик сообщений.

----------


## Parapluie

Не нужен тут счетчик

----------


## IMPERIAL

Но счетчик включен пока : D

----------


## Parapluie

Нужно набить посты :D

----------


## S1mple

нам, да.

----------


## AHAPХuCT

Оставить в такой теме за 3 месяца всего-то каких-то 10 сообщений…
А я ведь специально зарегистрировался только для того, чтобы здесь что-нибудь написать :). А то тему на ГФ закрыли. Это конечно всё я виноват, я же из неё не вылезал :blush:…

----------


## IMPERIAL

Но ты на гф ничего в теме той не писал :( Раз одно сообщение напишешь и все. Бтв, я счетчик то выключил ...

----------


## AHAPХuCT

Просто кто-то там писал, и у него (неё) не оставалось времени на то, чтоб что то сделать, а я её постоянно читал, и поэтому тоже ничего ни делал.

----------


## Parapluie

Привет^^

----------


## AHAPХuCT

Привет

----------


## S1mple

надо сделать эту тему служебной.

----------


## Parapluie

> служебной.


Какой?

*AHAPХuCT*, почему на гф мало отписываешься?)

----------


## AHAPХuCT

Я, по-моему, догадываюсь, что он имел в виду под словом «служебной». Ведь в теме отписался только руководящий состав, а обычным пользователям она не интересна.

А когда я там много отписывался в последний раз. По моему, никогда. «Сообщений в день: 0.80» - вот. А вообще на ГФ что-то особо никто не пишет. А я здесь появляюсь, чуть ли ни чаще, чем на ГФ.

----------


## Parapluie

> А я здесь появляюсь, чуть ли ни чаще, чем на ГФ.


От чего же так?

----------


## AHAPХuCT

А что там делать то. Там скучно.

----------


## Parapluie

Это да.

----------


## mr.L

:D главные флудеры оказались сами руководители.
вывод:" Или все пользователи очень культурные , что не позволяет им тут писать, или просто не знают зачем эта тема";)

----------


## IMPERIAL

Тут КО, счетчик отключен. Так что все нормально :yes:

----------


## Parapluie

> просто не знают зачем эта тема


Не знают и врятли хотят знать. Люди здесь на долго не задерживаются.

----------


## Parapluie

Не унывайте, я вас прошу.

----------


## Amare

Хм, флуд  вроде бы разрешен...и все такие тут  паиньки! Зажали  ВАС чтоль между тисками? Чего так хиленько отвечаете в постах? 
Посмотрела, почитала... и грустно стало!
Если дают добро на флуд, так и надо помогать друг другу и  не только в темах *Помогите.....*.
Я не права?

----------


## Amare

*команда  *спать* ...
просыпаться рано...

....за вами следят...*

----------


## Amare



----------


## BashORgRuRoRu

> 


Тема! Воистину господа.

----------


## Nixe

*12 октября Праздники* 
День кадрового работника в России  	  
Ежегодно 12 октября в России отмечается День кадрового работника - неофициальный профессиональный праздник работников отделов кадров в наше стране. В этот день в 1918 году решением Народного комиссариата юстиции была принята «Инструкция об... 

День испанского языка 	  
День испанского языка (исп. D?a E), отмечаемый сегодня, попал в календарь международных дат по инициативе департамента Организации объединенных наций по связям с общественностью. В 2010 году это подразделение выступило с предложением учредить... День борьбы с курением в Армении 	  

Ежегодно 12 октября в Армении отмечают День борьбы с курением, также известный как Национальный день борьбы с табаком. Правительство Армении на выездном заседании 18 декабря 2008 года объявило 12 октября Национальным днем борьбы с... День Колумба в США 	   

2015 12 октября 1492 года итальянский (по некоторым источникам — испанский) мореплаватель Христофор Колумб высадился в Новом свете — в этот день экспедиция Христофора Колумба достигла острова Сан-Сальвадор в Багамском архипелаге, что впоследствии было... День благодарения в Канаде 	  

2015 День благодарения (англ. Thanksgiving Day) — это праздник благодарности за все лучшее из пережитого в истекающем году — национальный праздник в Канаде и США. Сущность и смысл его являются общими для всех североамериканцев, хотя даты празднования... День физкультуры в Японии 	  

2015 «Луна, которой мы любовались в те дни в Риме, сегодня освещает небо над нашей столицей. Твердо обещаем, что пройдет четыре года, и мы снова встретимся!» Бодрая и жизнерадостная песня — песня-гимн «Токио Горин Ондо», написанная в 1963... День Испанидад, Праздник cвятой Девы Пилар 	  

12 октября — двойной праздник в Испании: Праздник cвятой Девы Пилар и Национальный праздник Испании — День Испанидад (D?a de la Hispanidad / Hispanic Day). Первоначально этот день отмечался в Арагоне (одна из исторических областей Испании)... Праздник явления Богородицы в Бразилии 	  

Ежегодно 12 октября в Бразилии отмечают национальный религиозный праздник явления Богородицы (Nossa Senhora de Aparecida / Holy Mary's Day). В 1717 году три рыбака на берегах реки Параиба (Paraiba) извлекли из своих сетей терракотовую статуэтку... День ребенка в Бразилии 	  

День детей празднуют во многих странах мира, но в разные дни года. В Бразилии День ребенка (Dia das Crian?as) отмечают ежегодно 12 октября, вместе с Праздником явления Богородицы. Впервые за проведение такого праздника высказался в 1920 году... А также в этот день: Зеленым цветом обозначены фестивали, памятные даты и т.п., имеющие большое значение для страны, но не являющиеся праздниками в прямом смысле этого слова. Кинематографический фестиваль имени братьев Люмьер 	  

2015 Кинематографический фестиваль имени братьев Люмьер в Лионе (Grand Lyon Film Festival) – интересное событие в мире кино, предназначенное для широкой публики. Фестиваль посвящен истории кино и занимается в основном ретроспективами классики мирового... 

Источник: 
© Calend.ru

---------- Post added at 22:01 ---------- Previous post was at 21:58 ----------





---------- Post added at 22:07 ---------- Previous post was at 22:01 ----------

----------


## Nixe

---------- Post added at 23:25 ---------- Previous post was at 22:52 ----------

Спать пора....

----------


## miranka

подскажите можно ли паковать домашний сыр вакуматором?

----------


## miskasc

конечно, но лучше всего сделать сначало через термотанк пропустить

----------


## alexmannsonn

> Уважаемые форумчане, доносим до вашего сведения, что выражения типа "ахахаах", "бугагага", "да", "нет" и посты короткого содержания будут наказуемы *штрафными балами*. Напоминаем что флуд *разрешен в умеренных объемах*. Спасибо за внимание и приятного вам дня.


Вах, баюс-баюс.

----------


## CallU2

Блин во всех флудилках одно и тоже! Реклама мать ее! Нет людей с которыми можно просто поболтать...

----------


## CallU2

> Товарищ мне рекомендует заказать девочек из Ростова на данном сайте - http://prostitutki-rostova.men/. Говорит, что такие кудесницы могут ублажить абсолютно любого мужчину.


Бл...ь! Вот Опять! Какому нормальному человеку нужны твои шлюхи!?!?!:mad:

----------


## Dream_2000

Вокруг очень много проектов, где предлагают приумножить свои деньги. Многие являются откровенным скамом, а какие-то могут и поспособствовать приумножению вложенных средств.
Сам довольно скептически настроен к подобным проектам, но данный заинтересовал.
1) по настоящему массовый проект
2) проект уже международный, а в планах охват еще большего числа стран.
3) являясь весьма не глупым человеком, стараюсь выявить некие маркеры, которые подскажут, когда будет пора выходить.

Предлагаемый проект: стейкинг монеты UMI (https://umi.top) с помощью рой клуба (https://roy.club/)
В качестве преимуществ:
1) достаточно низкая минимальная стоимость входа
2) огромное количество обучающего материала для саморазвития.
3) все просто и доступно.
4) есть определенная уверенность, что проект просуществует еще какое-то время (от 6 месяцев), но это мои достаточно пессимистичные прогнозы.
5) за 6 месяцев сумма вложенных средств увеличится в 4 раза!!! За 3 месяца в 2 раза.

Обращайтесь в телеграмм, там дам реферальную ссылку (без нее с Вас все равно возьмут комиссионные, но они распределяться случайным образом и вы не попадете ко мне в команду), а так же все объясню подробно и расскажу о рисках.
@x_ray_forever
Или прямая ссылка: https://t.me/x_ray_forever

Еще раз повторю, шансы на удвоение просто максимальные, но зайти нужно пораньше)

----------


## enot cloud

> А мой дядя говорит, что больше не будет ездить за границу, будет только в Нижнем Новгороде проводить свой досуг с красивыми девушками. Он уже почувствовал разницу


Хехе) Придумал же ссылку.

----------


## Elys

> А мой дядя говорит, что больше не будет ездить за границу, будет только в Нижнем Новгороде проводить свой досуг с красивыми девушками. Он уже почувствовал разницу


 Да хороших тяночек много, можно найти и более надёжный вариант!

----------


## Elys

> А мой дядя говорит, что больше не будет ездить за границу, будет только в Нижнем Новгороде проводить свой досуг с красивыми девушками. Он уже почувствовал разницу. А если ещё приобрести возбудитель для мужчин https://aaaa.in.ua/preparaty-zdorove...e-vozbuditeli/ , то подобное запомнится вам точно на долго. Так что советую подумать, плюс там много и других интересных товаров, для разнообразия приятного досуга!
> Да хороших тяночек много, можно найти и более надёжный вариант!


 Плюс подключайте фантазия для романтики, любая девушка оценит!

----------


## aabbam

Красивые женщины вообще для мужчин с плохой фантазией

----------


## Elys

> А мой дядя говорит, что больше не будет ездить за границу, будет только в Нижнем Новгороде проводить свой досуг с красивыми девушками. Он уже почувствовал разницу. А если ещё порадовать себя, вот к примеру профессиональные сыворотки для лицаhttps://www.glama.kz/collection/syvorotka , что добавит вам красоты. Так что советую подумать, плюс там много и других интересных товаров, для разнообразия приятного досуга!
> Да хороших тяночек много, можно найти и более надёжный вариант!
> Плюс подключайте фантазия для романтики, любая девушка оценит! Красивые женщины вообще для мужчин с плохой фантазией


 Ну каждому своё, главное , чтобы по душе было!

----------

